# Lake Conroe Crappie 12-4-14



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

I went back to Conroe again, but I set out to get some of them Crappie.

I started about 9ish am. Checked out a few spots that use to hold Crappie, and cought one big fat sow. But didn't catch another one there. I moved out to a little deeper cover and BAM!! Found them. There is a few big sow's.


----------



## HollyH451 (Jun 2, 2014)

You don't seem like a crappy fisher at all. Nice!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice! It's been a while since I've seen a decent crappie report from Conroe.


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Cought all on a pink head, white body, chart tail 1 1/2" jig. with 1/16oz lead head.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Very nice, good eating there


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

That is a great Crappie report for Conroe. 
Thanks


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

very good catch!!!!!!! nice pics!


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

You just proved all the naysayers wrong with this great report.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I wish I could tell the white crappie from the black species.
Does any one know the difference. I have Google them but only get more confused.
Are the fish in the photo black crappie except for the largest fish in the center and the one two fish to the left or they all white or black crappie?
What ever that is a nice catch.


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

These are all white Crappie. The black Crappie will look a darker color and have a black section down thier back.

I could be wrong but I cought both and this is what I find.


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Sunbeam said:


> I wish I could tell the white crappie from the black species.
> Does any one know the difference. I have Google them but only get more confused.
> Are the fish in the photo black crappie except for the largest fish in the center and the one two fish to the left or they all white or black crappie?
> What ever that is a nice catch.


There are only 2 white crappie in the picture. The easiest way to tell the difference is the arrangement or pattern of the spots. If they have no rhyme or reason, they are usually black crappie. If the they line up in rows they are white crappie. 
I believe there is a different number of spines in the fins as well but the spots are the easiest way to tell.


----------



## Crappie King (Dec 5, 2014)

*Crappie King*

These are all Black crappie except for 1


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

dan_wrider said:


> There are only 2 white crappie in the picture. The easiest way to tell the difference is the arrangement or pattern of the spots. If they have no rhyme or reason, they are usually black crappie. If the they line up in rows they are white crappie.
> I believe there is a different number of spines in the fins as well but the spots are the easiest way to tell.


That is what the books say but not being an ichthyologist with a trained eye I just guess. No matter if they are black or white they sure are fun to catch and even better to eat.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Counting the spines in the dorsal fin can help distinguish between the 2 sub species. Black's have a minimum of 7 spines, white's a maximum of 6. Usually some vertical bands on a white too. Either way, heat up the grease!!


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I can tell you in the bottom picture above the fish at the bottom of the picture is a white crappie and the one just above it is a black.


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

pYr8 said:


> Counting the spines in the dorsal fin can help distinguish between the 2 sub species. Black's have a minimum of 7 spines, white's a maximum of 6. Usually some vertical bands on a white too. Either way, heat up the grease!!


YEP....black white it matters not, got the grease hot and never stop, (Eating that is). Some of the slabs were 3/4" of an inch thick. Man-oh-Man that was some good eating. Got to go do that again.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

nice haul as others have stated blacks are spotted whites have vertical lines.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice catch. good to know there's some crappie left on Conroe. haven't had much luck the last few years. did manage to catch a few up on Stubble field the week of Thanksgiving. It looks like most of them are Black. one white in the middle. but I'm not an expert.....SS


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

slabseeker said:


> Nice catch. good to know there's some crappie left on Conroe. haven't had much luck the last few years. did manage to catch a few up on Stubble field the week of Thanksgiving. It looks like most of them are Black. one white in the middle. but I'm not an expert.....SS


I know Slabseeker, I haven't seen them like they were when you and I caught them next to each other out near the bridge. That's been a few years now, and I don't get many crappie any more.
GoneFish'n
Charlie:rybka:


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

To quote Judge Smails "top notch,top notch"!!!!


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey Charlie, I remember that time also and seeing you. you are right. I know we all talked about this last year. it was great a few years ago after the Hurricane. when they lowered the dam to repair it. and the water went down. and then came back up again.they must of had a good spone.saame for LL. maybe we will see this again after the 2011 drought. they water finally came back up last year and it has been topped off. I guess I will have to head to Lake Houston for the time being.


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

Great catch! The crappie you described with a black stripe on their back are what i think they call Black-nose crappie. They are a hybrid of black and white crappie.


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

Correction CFK black-nose crappie are only a variation of black crappie. Just a genetic trait.


----------



## Hobie-1 (Oct 13, 2006)

Black or white, it's all white on the inside. Nice catch!


----------

